

Startups will crash out before cashing out - sparknlaunch12
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/05/15/building_a_start_up/

======
diminish
He repeats a well known truth that majority of startups fail, even majority of
restaurants or cafes opened close after 2 years. That s all true, however the
whole spirit of startup entrepreneurs is to feel this adreline, and enjoy this
adventure.

Finally 1 billion dollars is also fine, as long as you use your motivation to
work hard and to innovate. Even if your startup fails, you will acquire skills
which are reusable, in new startups or established -startups-.

~~~
sparknlaunch12
All good points. The article was probably written as a warning to those
pursuing a business for the money rather than the 'spirit'.

"So if you are doing the startup game for money, and lots of it, you are in
for a plate full of frustration."

